# Had a long talk with myself about my credit card use



## Marie5656 (Dec 10, 2021)

*I have just one card...Discover. Because of the cash rewards and all.  I was looking over my statements and realized I was using it WAY to much. Becoming too dependent on it. I had a my recurring and auto pays on it. My internet/ Hulu/Netflix etc.  So I just finished going through all of them and switching my payment methods to my checking account only.  No Discover.
I figure the reward points and cash are not worth it.  I considered canceling it out right but do feel I want it for emergencies.

Now that I have all the payments off, it should be easier for me to get it paid down, and keep it low.  I am only going to use it for Amazon now...and I have cut way back on Amazon purchasing (especially now that Christmas shopping is done.

Wish me luck.  New Year New Me*


----------



## Jules (Dec 10, 2021)

Good luck.  It doesn’t take long for little purchases to add up.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 10, 2021)

Credit cards are good, ONLY, if you pay off the full balance every month.  Carrying a balance, and only paying a portion of the bill quickly winds up costing more than paying by cash or check.  Any "rewards" the credit card offers are far less than the interest they charge.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 10, 2021)

I agree that you need to pay the balance each month.  I also have one credit card, Chase Freedom, and I use it for absolutely everything I can because I get cash back.  I can also get gift cards at a discount.  Occasionally, I will get offers for restaurants, gas stations, etc. that pay 2% or 3% back.  I see these credits on my statements.

I get nothing back by using my checking account, and only use it for companies that won't accept the card.  But again, I pay off my balance each month.  That is the key.  Otherwise, use checking so you can more closely monitor the expenditures.


----------



## Devi (Dec 10, 2021)

Jules said:


> Good luck.  It doesn’t take long for little purchases to add up.


<sigh> So sayeth my husband. LOL


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 10, 2021)

Good luck.
I have never had a credit card. Never needed a credit card.
Always waited until I had the money before buying.
Except for car purchases.
Though my last car I paid the total up front.


----------



## Geezerette (Dec 10, 2021)

I have been paying my Discover off in full each month. But I keep a special column in my check book for things charged to it, and if it for things like a grocery delivery or basic budget items I move that amount from my “general” column into the Disc column.so the $ is already allotted. Big stuff like the semi annual car insurance will come out of a different account.
And since I thought with inflation & all I might want to spread some things out, I recently got them to lower my annual interest rate based on my good history. 

To me the best thing about Discover is that their customer service is 100% American based, unlike some Masters & Visa that has it off shore with incomprehensible accents. And Marie, do think about that advantage before you give it up.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 10, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *I have just one card...Discover. Because of the cash rewards and all.  I was looking over my statements and realized I was using it WAY to much. Becoming too dependent on it. I had a my recurring and auto pays on it. My internet/ Hulu/Netflix etc.  So I just finished going through all of them and switching my payment methods to my checking account only.  No Discover.
> I figure the reward points and cash are not worth it.  I considered canceling it out right but do feel I want it for emergencies.
> 
> Now that I have all the payments off, it should be easier for me to get it paid down, and keep it low.  I am only going to use it for Amazon now...and I have cut way back on Amazon purchasing (especially now that Christmas shopping is done.
> ...


i only have one for emergencies or for large purchases that are a necessity that i don't have enough cash for. if i don't use it for a while then i make a small purchase on it just to keep from losing it. five or 6 yrs ago when i moved to this town i got an ashley furniture credit card and bought a bed and sofa. haven't used it since and i don't see myself using it in the foreseeable future. they sent me a notice in email today that if i don't use it in the next 60 days i will lose it. *shrugs* whatever. i think you made a very smart decision Marie. hope everything is going well for you.


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2021)

I have one that I only use for emergencies, the rest of the time everything else is paid for by a Visa debit card or cash.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 11, 2021)

Definitely keep the card open and active.  Treating the outstanding balance like a monthly bill and nipping away at it is a good strategy.

It may improve your credit score as you pay down the balance.  My credit card issuer _dings_ my credit score if my credit card balance is over 5% of the available credit line.  It seems crazy to be given a huge credit line and then be penalized for using it.  Go figure.

I have one credit card that is automatically paid in full each month.

I started using it more since the beginning of the pandemic.  I find it easier for me than going to an ATM to replenish my cash.

I'm sad to say, using cash is becoming more and more like rarely using a postage stamp.

Good luck!


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 11, 2021)

Tish said:


> I have one that I only use for emergencies, the rest of the time everything else is paid for by a Visa debit card or cash.


You and me both Tish, cash has always been my preferred mode of spend. The marketing people will label me a Luddite, so what? Every week I withdraw the cash that I am going to need, seeing it slowly go down and my wallet getting thinner gives me the motivation to think about any purchase. 

A couple of local businesses have helped me recently. A popular take-a-way and a rather good pub/restaurant stopped accepting cash claiming that money was helping spread the corona virus. That's two establishments that no longer damage my wallet.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 11, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *I have just one card...Discover. Because of the cash rewards and all.  I was looking over my statements and realized I was using it WAY to much. Becoming too dependent on it. I had a my recurring and auto pays on it. My internet/ Hulu/Netflix etc.  So I just finished going through all of them and switching my payment methods to my checking account only.  No Discover.
> I figure the reward points and cash are not worth it.  I considered canceling it out right but do feel I want it for emergencies.
> 
> Now that I have all the payments off, it should be easier for me to get it paid down, and keep it low.  I am only going to use it for Amazon now...and I have cut way back on Amazon purchasing (especially now that Christmas shopping is done.
> ...


Marie, the reward points aren't worth it *only if you pay interest on balances each month.*  Paying those bills *monthly *from your checking account obviously means you are not allowing yourself to overspend. Perhaps you can manage to do that when using your card as well. It takes discipline, of course but unless you allow yourself to go into overdraft, you're already using discipline when paying by check.

This year I got back $393 in cash back rewards from my credit cards. That's enough to pay my utility bills for 5 months. I *never* pay interest because I pay them in full each month. Over the past decade I've gotten back over $6,000 in cash back rewards. That's enough to pay my carrying charges (housing) for 10 months. Talk about motivation! Back when I was "poor girl" I learned the value of never paying interest. so haven't paid *any* interest in 50 years. Then when credit cards started offering points and cash back, I learned how valuable those are. I realize everyone doesn't mange their budgets the same so best of blessings in whatever you choose to do.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2021)

I have several Credit Cards... I would _never_ pay bills using them.. unless,  and god forbid I was ever broke...( I know some people have little choice financially)...

I pay mine off in full every month.. I'm fortunate to be able to do that...

..I use my debit card and cash most of the time...  but sooner or later probably sooner than we'd like, Cash will not be accepted anywhere, and then you will  technically only have money on paper.

Once the govt have control of your money they have control of everything you do....


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 11, 2021)

*It has taken me a lot of time to be a better money manager.  I used to suck at it back in the day.  It is really hard, and a continued battle. But I am trying.  I am working on planning and sticking to a monthly budget,  Having SNAP benefits (food stamps) and HEAP (heat allowance that pays electric company directly)*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *It has taken me a lot of time to be a better money manager.  I used to suck at it back in the day.  It is really hard, and a continued battle. But I am trying.  I am working on planning and sticking to a monthly budget,  Having SNAP benefits (food stamps) and HEAP (heat allowance that pays electric company directly)*


We don't have food stamps in this country..never have had,  ... I've always wondered how they work


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 11, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> We don't have food stamps in this country..never have had,  ... I've always wondered how they work


Here in the US, you get approved for a certain monthly dollar amount. Based on family make up and income. The benefits on your card do not expire.  We have been getting extra since last year due to COVID
Basically they are good for any food items in the supermarket.  I do not think you can buy beer...but I do not buy it anyway,   The whole program is to promote healthy eating habits, so I am surprised that snack foods, candy and such are allowed.  You cannot use the benefits on any hot food bar items that some stores have...I bought a hot rotisserie chicken once and it was not covered.  
Right now I have almost $300 on my card because I do not spend alot just for me.  But I am being more aware of buying healthy foods..lots more fruit and produce.  I still shop sale items and stuff..to make my benefits go further


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> Here in the US, you get approved for a certain monthly dollar amount. Based on family make up and income. The benefits on your card do not expire.  We have been getting extra since last year due to COVID
> Basically they are good for any food items in the supermarket.  I do not think you can buy beer...but I do not buy it anyway,   The whole program is to promote healthy eating habits, so I am surprised that snack foods, candy and such are allowed.  You cannot use the benefits on any hot food bar items that some stores have...I bought a hot rotisserie chicken once and it was not covered.
> Right now I have almost $300 on my card because I do not spend alot just for me.  But I am being more aware of buying healthy foods..lots more fruit and produce.  I still shop sale items and stuff..to make my benefits go further


So they're not physical stamps ?.. and you can keep accruing the money if you haven't spent it, just like any kind of social security benefit payment ?.. is that correct ?


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 11, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> So they're not physical stamps ?.. and you can keep accruing the money if you haven't spent it, just like any kind of social security benefit payment ?.. is that correct ?


Yes. They used to be paper,,but now they are loaded onto a card..size of a credit card.  You swip it and enter in a PIN code.  Then the amount of food items are taken off the total, and any non food remains.  If I have not bought any non food items then I do not have to shell out any money, of course.  Yes, you keep accruing money.
But in pre covid times, someone like me would only have a $20 r $30 benefit amount.  We are getting more because of Covid.  At least in New York State. Each state may be different.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 11, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> I agree that you need to pay the balance each month.  I also have one credit card, Chase Freedom, and I use it for absolutely everything I can because I get cash back.  I can also get gift cards at a discount.  Occasionally, I will get offers for restaurants, gas stations, etc. that pay 2% or 3% back.  I see these credits on my statements.
> 
> I get nothing back by using my checking account, and only use it for companies that won't accept the card.  But again, I pay off my balance each month.  That is the key.  Otherwise, use checking so you can more closely monitor the expenditures.


Ditto....


----------



## Lizzie00 (Dec 11, 2021)

Another way to work the credit card thing is to pay off your credit card as you go along throughout the month. For instance, if you charge $125 one week, go ahead and pay it off on Friday. Then the next week if you charge $90, go ahead and pay it off that Friday. And so on and so on. That way you can benefit from the rewards yet still keep your spending in check. And you’re never surprised by a big bill at the end of the month because you’ve been paying as you go.
(Granted, this is easier to do if you use online bill pay so can make that weekly payment with a few strokes of your fingertip.)


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 11, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I use my debit card and cash most of the time...  but sooner or later probably sooner than we'd like, Cash will not be accepted anywhere, and then you will  technically only have money on paper.
> 
> Once the govt have control of your money they have control of everything you do....


That's the scenario that I really baulk at, not so much the use of cards but the information given out with each purchase. Someone, somewhere, knows what I spent, what I bought, when I bought it, how often I buy and on and on. That's the same reason why I avoid loyalty cards too, it's all about harvesting our personal information. 

Please don't give me that diatribe: "If you've got nothing to hide, you've got nothing to worry about." That remark is straight out of the manual of one, Paul Joseph Goebbels.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> That's the scenario that I really baulk at, not so much the use of cards but the information given out with each purchase. Someone, somewhere, knows what I spent, what I bought, when I bought it, how often I buy and on and on. That's the same reason why I avoid loyalty cards too, it's all about harvesting our personal information.
> 
> Please don't give me that diatribe: "If you've got nothing to hide, you've got nothing to worry about." That remark is straight out of the manual of one, Paul Joseph Goebbels.


I never have loyalty cards either , ... but I do believe that sooner than you think we'll be a cashless society... it's very concerning


----------



## Mr. Ed (Dec 11, 2021)

Had a long talk with myself about my credit card use​The image I get from the statement above is you standing in front of a mirror carrying on a conversation with your reflection in the mirror? 

Is this correct?


----------



## Pepper (Dec 11, 2021)

I'm so sorry to take this off track, but what @Mr. Ed said:  My friend was telling me about her cancer biopsy and said her doctor, Dr. Grover................................
So, of course I immediately pictured this:

I'm happy to report she laughed as hard as I did!

Carry on!


----------



## Devi (Dec 11, 2021)

Jules said:


> Good luck.  It doesn’t take long for little purchases to add up.





Devi said:


> <sigh> So sayeth my husband. LOL


I should clarify my comment. I/We don't actually use credit cards because we can't afford what we're buying. We use them because it would be difficult, for instance, to send monthly checks for things like Adobe Photoshop (I don't even know if Adobe takes checks). Or to buy online from online retailers.

That said, we buy a lot of DVDs and other miscellaneous items from places like Amazon.com or other companies that offer their items online. Those are not hugely costly, but they do add up.


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 11, 2021)

we charge every bill we can on our cards ..we get thousands of dollars in points and pay our cards off monthly ..have not paid interest in decades ….

it is amazing how many thousands of dollars you can get from reward points and deals  if you are responsible with credit cards .


----------



## Pookie (Dec 11, 2021)

If you're not careful, credit cards can be a financial train wreck. I have some but I try not to use one unless it's a dire emergency, then I try to pay it off as fast as I can.

Good luck!


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 11, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> Had a long talk with myself about my credit card use​The image I get from the statement above is you standing in front of a mirror carrying on a conversation with your reflection in the mirror?
> 
> Is this correct?


Well...yes. LOL


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 11, 2021)

mathjak107 said:


> we charge every bill we can on our cards ..we get thousands of dollars in points and pay our cards off monthly ..have not paid interest in decades ….
> 
> it is amazing how many thousands of dollars you can get from reward points and deals if you are responsible with credit cards .


Guess ya gotta $pend to get

Heh, I don't 

Haven't paid interest in decades either

No 'points'

But saved thousands of dollars


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 12, 2021)

Pookie said:


> If you're not careful, credit cards can be a financial train wreck. I have some but I try not to use one unless it's a dire emergency, then I try to pay it off as fast as I can.
> 
> Good luck!


some shouldn’t use knives ,firearms  or tools either since they cant be trusted to use them properly


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 12, 2021)

mathjak107 said:


> we charge every bill we can on our cards ..we get thousands of dollars in points and pay our cards off monthly ..have not paid interest in decades ….
> 
> it is amazing how many thousands of dollars you can get from reward points and deals  if you are responsible with credit cards .


Agree....Same here...


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 12, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> Agree....Same here...


recently i downgraded my chase sapphire reserve card to the chase sapphire preferred …

i then sent my wife a link to get one too …i got 20,000 points for referring her and she got a whopping 100,000 points .

she had to spend 4k in 3 months …since we had to book a vacation to florida where we have a wedding. it was a piece of cake to do .

now both our points are multiplied by 25% when used through the chase travel portal or through pay yourself back .

we took advantage of an offer from citi bank where we get 5% back on all our groceries we buy and they gave us 300 dollars .

i mean including the bonus points and points we earned we got thousands this year in free money back.

since prices on goods and services usually reflect the credit card fees vendors pay whether you pay cash or not  i want to thank all those who pay cash and get nothing in return for making this so profitable for those who do take advantage


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 12, 2021)

mathjak107 said:


> i want to thank all those who pay cash and get nothing in return for making this so profitable for those who do take advantage


Yer welcome

@mathjak107 
I totally get what yer saying
and applaud your wisdom

If you spend money

We don't
And I'm sure we're taking the brunt
Guess that's the way it is

Enjoy


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 12, 2021)

since we eat , pay utilities like phones  , electric and cable  and or go out to eat we have no problem racking up all kinds of daily expenses even without travel .

with six grand kids and our kids and spouses there are always gifts to buy .
we typically end up with thousands a year in daily life expenses and get as much as we can put on our cards …

things like getting 5% back on all our groceries here in new york city is a big number


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 12, 2021)

mathjak107 said:


> things like getting 5% back on all our groceries here in new york city is a big number


I s'pose
We're not in that ballpark
Groceries @ 5% would get us around $78 annually


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 12, 2021)

we easily max out the 5% level on the ciiti cash card which is 500 a month max at 5% on groceries and then use our chase sapphire preferred for the reest of our groceries and eating out and bringing in which we like to do a fair amount of .

we have about 2k in points  we can use for all sorts of things accumulated just over the last few months with my wife doing the christmas shopping


----------



## Geezer Garage (Dec 12, 2021)

Proper credit card, and checking use, should be taught in high school, but you will never see it, as all are legislators are beholding to BIG money. The same reason you never see any meaningful changes in education.The last thing they want is an educated electorate. I always pay off my card in full. I have used multiple cards with zero % for a year plus to pay down construction loans (up to 80k) when I was still running a bussiness, but only when I new I would have the cash to repay when they came due. Nothing feels better than using credit card Co's the they USE many folks, but the amount people like myself make off of them is chump change compared to what they make off the masses, and why they keep making these offers. Best wishes on getting it under control. Mike


----------



## Chet (Dec 12, 2021)

I rarely used my Master Card until covid hit and now I pay everything with it and pay it off immediately each month with a check by mail. I rarely use cash anymore.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 12, 2021)

mathjak107 said:


> i want to thank all those who pay cash and get nothing in return for making this so profitable for those who do take advantage


Y'know, you best thank us
Without us, yer not getting those points
Enjoy while it lasts


----------



## Knight (Dec 12, 2021)

Like others that pay off whatever the balance is our use of a cash back credit card works to our advantage. Taking advantage of sales then getting cash back on top of the sales works for us. We have two but only use one most of the time. The one we use most, my wife is the primary. <---- Part of the long term planning. I don't keep track of how much cash back we get, whatever there is my wife applies it towards purchases on Amazon.


----------



## Jules (Dec 12, 2021)

Since Covid when everything is bought on a card, I don’t even carry cash except an emergency $20.  It’s a good record of what I’m spending.  The balance is paid automatically at the end of the month.  Following the variety of bonuses isn’t worth it for me.  Cash back is easiest.


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 12, 2021)

During the last couple of years I had acquired 7 cash/rewards cards, monitoring them consumed more of my time.  I'm now down to 3 (soon to be 2) cards, I did make some money with bonuses and cash back.  But, with the isolation mentality, I don't fly nor go out to eat much.  I was always looking for an edge.

I was able to charge my property taxes, auto expenses,,,etc to the cards and was somewhat profitable.  Then the powers that be decided they were losing income so most started charging fees.  3% here 5% there, our medical center gives us a 5% discount if we pay cash.  I found that paying cash was simpler and saved me more, gas became $.10 a gal cheaper if I made the effort to pay cash est. $3.50 - $.10 works out to a 2.38% discount better than the 2% I had been earning.

The big downside of the cards manifested itself in more and more *unnecessary* purchases, Amazon in particular had made their goods more costly, negating any rewards  (also, that brown van was making many more visits to my house).   I had to remove my card info, trying to make it more bothersome to buy on a whim.

Some people swear by them, but I find myself better off if I forego the cash back and simply ask for a cash discount.  Cash is real, credit is fleeting and costly.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 12, 2021)

Geezer Garage said:


> Proper credit card, and checking use, should be taught in high school, but you will never see it, as all are legislators are beholding to BIG money.


By my observation, the bigger predictor of financial solvency comes from the environment in which we are raised.  People tend to mirror those patterns or they find them so distasteful that they address finances in the opposite way.  Either way, it's a response to their family's financial management.      


mathjak107 said:


> since prices on goods and services usually reflect the credit card fees vendors pay whether you pay cash or not i want to thank all those who pay cash and get nothing in return for making this so profitable for those who do take advantage


Credit card companies offer premiums to entice and retain customers.  They are hugely profitable, legally charging interest rates no mobster would dare to quote.  
As of today: 
CCs charge 15% - 25% on unpaid balances
Prime rate is at 3.25% 
US Federal Funds Rate is .25%, 
1 year LIBOR rate is .50%

US retailers (including me) upped their prices by approx 4% when customers demand required us to offer CC payment options.  We never did accept the very expensive (to retailers) American Express. 

To me, cash was always king of payment remittances.  No upcharges, no concern about a bouncing check.    

Unless there are a lot of cash register shortages when tallying up in the evening or a great chance of being robbed, I can't imagine why a business _wouldn_'t gladly accept cash.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2021)

makes me laugh when my people I know Brag about their Platinum American Express card, 1/2 the retailers have stopped accepting  Amex... 

I got a letter  actually addressed to me yesterday, not a flyer.. offering me a Credit Card at 39% apr..*.. 39 %..*that should be illegal


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 12, 2021)

I like just using a credit card, but now that I am close to retirement and needing to budget carefully, I am a bit frustrated with how to know how much I have charged.  When I look on the CC website, I can't tell how much is the balance that is already finished for last month versus the new charges that will be on the next statement.  I assume the info is there though and I just need to learn to find it.  I would like to have the CC regularly text me the updated current balance (but without the amount that is on the last month that hasn't pulled money from the bank yet).  
OTOH I have found the annual summary that the CC website provides very useful, it categorized everything nicely, and last year I realized from the summary that the automatic monthly charity donations were more than I could sustain in retirement, and the CC statement had almost all the contact info for the charities and made fixing them easy.
I also like the way the CC texts me when a purchase is above my alert limit.  And I love the fraud detection, when my daughter graduated last summer she got my permission to use my credit card number to buy food for a party for her fellow graduates, then in the middle of the night a few nights later I got a fraud alert from my CC, somehow it just knew I was unlikely to be spending $114 at Subway in the middle of the night, ha ha!  Would have been inconvenient if I had already been asleep tho, because I had to respond to the alert to allow the transaction and had to text my daughter that she would need to have Subway retry the card.


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 12, 2021)

I noticed some mention about using debit cards over credit cards.  Some not all retail, gov & utility companies are starting to charge a small fee if you use a debit card or at least have factored in a bump for items or services.

My ISP charges a flat 3.5% if you use credit or debit.  I have used that point with my request for a cash discount, the discount is hard for some to figure out so I ask for a reduced price, if none given then remember to use my rewards card next time.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 12, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> I noticed some mention about using debit cards over credit cards. Some not all retail, gov & utility companies are starting to charge a small fee if you use a debit card or at least have fractured in a bump for items or services.


I just have monthly utilities, and such do the auto withdrawal from our bank acct.
and......since we bought our place last Sept, we are now on annual monthly average (no surprises)
My lady makes scrumptious meals on a dime. 
We just pot around town, no big trips

I love a tight budget

Whenever we wanna splurge, we do
But
We don't really care to

We're our very own entertainment source

I so love retirement


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> I noticed some mention about using debit cards over credit cards.  Some not all retail, gov & utility companies are starting to charge a small fee if you use a debit card or at least have fractured in a bump for items or services.
> 
> My ISP charges a flat 3.5% if you use credit or debit.  I have used that point with my request for a cash discount, the discount is hard for some to figure out so I ask for a reduced price, if none given then remember to use my rewards card next time.


Not here.. and I also just learned today that in the USA you don't have contactless chip and pin Debit cards ( that's  cards where you just tap your card on the machine, no pin number or signing receipts) ... is that true ?...


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 12, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Not here.. and I also just learned today that in the USA you don't have contactless chip and pin Debit cards ( that's  cards where you just tap your card on the machine, no pin number bo signing receipts) ... is that true ?...


Not sure since I never use my cards like other shoppers.  I usually go to my bank use the ATM to withdraw the needed cash.  I've watched others using their card like you mentioned.  My main use is online, only paying my bills, cash is my main method of payment for day to day expenses.  I distrust modern technology when it comes to messing with my finances, that is why I went to the extreme with Amazon.  Do I make any sense or am I rambling? 

I adhere to the KISS approach.


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 12, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Not here.. and I also just learned today that in the USA you don't have contactless chip and pin Debit cards ( that's  cards where you just tap your card on the machine, no pin number bo signing receipts) ... is that true ?...


I use my credit card for everything, including supermarket shopping.  I just tap the machine and it's done - no pin - it's called 'tap and go' - so convenient.  Have no need for cash anymore as all bills are paid online, but still keep some at home for emergency.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> I use my credit card for everything, including supermarket shopping.  I just tap the machine and it's done - no pin - it's called 'tap and go' - so convenient.  Have no need for cash anymore as all bills are paid online, but still keep some at home for emergency.


yes same here for both CC and debit cards...altho'' you can choose to put your card into the machine and type your pin, but essentially it's a tap and go.. but with a debit card the limit is £100 before you must insert your pin number


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 12, 2021)

*I do just use my debit card now...so I can keep better track of my spending*


----------



## Jules (Dec 12, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> I use my credit card for everything, including supermarket shopping.  I just tap the machine and it's done - no pin - it's called 'tap and go' - so convenient.  Have no need for cash anymore as all bills are paid online, but still keep some at home for emergency.


That’s me too.  Love the Tap.

Our CCs are set to send an alert if the card is used.


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 12, 2021)

LOL thanks for posts.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 12, 2021)

@Marie5656 - I recommend keeping the credit card account open. Just pay it down month to month, like you said. And it's always a good idea to pay at least 10 or 20 bucks over the minimum if you can. My payments are set up as Auto-Pay through my bank, so I don't have to send a check, I just mentally deduct the payment amount from my monthly balance and always I know how much is in my account.

Anyway, I'd keep the account open. Just keep making the payments but don't use the card, at least not until the minimum payments come down to double digits.


----------



## Verisure (Dec 13, 2021)

Everything about spending is Habit.


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 13, 2021)

Keep in mind debit cards fall under different laws then credit cards do .

you can be out of luck getting your money back if the bank rules against you with debit cards .

if you read the fine print on visa and master card zero liability conditions it leaves you quite vulnerable if the bad guys go through a non visa network .

it is never a good idea exposing your own money to fraud ….it is far better to use a credit card


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2021)

mathjak107 said:


> Keep in mind debit cards fall under different laws then credit cards do .
> 
> you can be out of luck getting your money back if the bank rules against you with debit cards .
> 
> ...


only for purchases over £100 usually ... because if you're defrauded out of less than that, your Card company usually  won't refund... 

Pros Debit card.....                                                                                 Cons

There are no annual fees to payDebit cards don’t tend to come with the same rewards as some credit cardsThey can be easy to apply forPurchase protection is more limited compared to a credit cardYou’ll have some purchase protection under the Chargeback scheme if something goes wrongIf you use your debit card and it takes you into your overdraft, interest rates can be highYou can use debit cards to withdraw cash, usually fee-freeYou can shop online, in store or over the phone
When is it better to use a debit card than a credit card?​It’s a good idea to think about when it’s best to use a debit card, rather than a credit card. For example, you might prefer to use a debit card in the following situations:

For small everyday purchases such as coffee or groceries
If you already have a lot of debt
If you want to keep track of your spending
One of the biggest advantages of a credit card is that it provides purchase protection under Section 75 of the Consumer Credit Act. As long as your purchase costs between £100 and £30,000, you should get your money back if something goes wrong - for example, the item doesn’t turn up or the retailer ceases trading.  
What are the pros and cons of a credit card?​As with debit cards, there are both pros and cons of using a credit card:

ProsConsYou can spend more money than you have, helping you to pay for unexpected expenses, or spread the costThere's a risk of getting into unmanageable debtProviding you use your card sensibly, you can improve your credit score over timeInterest rates can be high if you don't pay the balance off in fullThey are convenient to use and  widely acceptedYou might be tempted to buy items you don't needYou can sometimes get 0% interest introductory dealsCash withdrawals charge high fees and daily interest, much higher than your standard APRCredit cards are safer than cash because if your card gets lost or stolen, you can cancel it.If you miss a payment or go over your credit limit, you’ll pay a fee and this could also affect your credit scorePurchases are protected under Section 75 of the Consumer Credit ActSome credit cards charge annual feesYou can take advantage of rewards or cashback schemes
When is it better to use a credit card than a debit card?​Thanks to the way they work, credit cards can be more useful than debit cards in certain situations. However, you’ll need to ensure you only ever spend what you can afford to pay back so that you don’t end up with a lot of debt you can’t repay.
Some reasons why you might chose to spend on your credit card rather than your debit card include:

*To spread the cost* – If you need to make a major purchase, such as a new washing machine or a holiday, you might not have enough money to pay up front. By using a credit card, you can spread the cost over several months - using a purchase card with a 0% deal means you can avoid paying interest for a number of months too. 
*To take advantage of reward schemes * – Some credit cards offer cashback, enabling you to earn money back on your spending. Others offer rewards such as shopping loyalty points or airmiles. The more you spend, the more you’ll earn but most of these cards charge high rates of interest so it’s vital you repay the balance in full each month.
*To build a credit score* – If you need to improve your credit rating, using a credit card sensibly can help you to boost it. Once your credit score has increased, you’ll be able to qualify for better deals, lower rates and a higher credit limit.
*If you need to protect your purchase *– If you’re buying something between *£100 and £30,000*, you’ll get more protection if you use your credit card. Your credit card provider is jointly liable with the supplier for any faulty or substandard purchases. If the supplier goes out of business and you can’t get your money back from them, contact your credit card provider.

​


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 13, 2021)

The rules/laws may vary from one country to another.

I only use a debit card at my bank's ATM to make cash withdrawals.

I would never use my debit card as a transaction card.

I think mathjak107 is right, it's always better to gamble with the house's money.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2021)

Debit card for all my grocery purchases and anything under £100.... and cash withdrawals

I would never use my Credit card at an ATM unless it was an Emergency... usually only use my credit card for online purchases. I pay my card off every month

My DD otoh uses her CC for everything, and pays it off in full every  month ..


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 13, 2021)

The web is filled with debit card horror story’s because bad guys used non visa networks and as stated in their fine print they are not covered under zero liability.   You really are at the mercy of the banks good will instead of laws when a situation is not black and white with a debit card

like every thing in life ,  nothing is a problem until it’s a problem


----------



## Chet (Dec 13, 2021)

The solution is right in front of you. Just raise your debt limit. The federal government does it all the time...in fact they just did it again!


----------



## StarSong (Dec 13, 2021)

mathjak107 said:


> Keep in mind debit cards fall under different laws then credit cards do .
> 
> you can be out of luck getting your money back if the bank rules against you with debit cards .
> 
> ...


I was about to say the same thin, MJ.  

The only time I use a debit card is to pull cash from a bank ATM or to verify my identity when inside the bank.  Never, ever use it at a retailer for exactly the reasons you explain.  I also DO NOT have overdraft protection enabled on my checking accounts nor are any of my other accounts tied to my checking accounts for OD purposes.


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 13, 2021)

All the posts were very informational and helpful - thank you!   *Only* time I use my debit card is to pull money from my bank's ATM*.  *Cash is King, The things I pay with my credit card* (ONLINE) *are government payments i.e. taxes, property taxes, auto/home Ins, license plates & fees, my streaming (card req), Prime Membership and wireless bill (card req).  For the card req accts I use a low limit card ($1K).

I never store my card or bank info online.  In the last 12 years I've never had an issue.  The last problem was someone gained info to a card, used it to buy skis ($1300), I've never skied.  The CCC canceled my card, reimbursed the full amount and issued me a new card (Bob's yer uncle!).  But the most important - *I use a firewalled Linux OS only/WO bluetooth and change/reinstall it as often as I do my socks.*


----------



## Devi (Dec 13, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> *I use a firewalled Linux OS only/WO bluetooth and change/reinstall it as often as I do my socks.*


You reinstall your OS often? Why?


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 13, 2021)

Devi said:


> You reinstall your OS often? Why?


Clears anything that may be left.  Loads latest and greatest updates.  It takes less than 30 minutes from start to finish.  Give me a fresh OS.  It's my way to do a complete reboot.  I use flash drives for storage, encrypted files offline for passwords and personal info.  But then again I'm anal.

I never use anything other than 'Firefox' with the following addons

I personally hate trackers such as Google, Amazon, Facebook...etc.  (The dirty 12)

Every night I run 'Bleachbit' to clear the system.

You asked!


----------



## Devi (Dec 13, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> Clears anything that may be left.  Loads latest and greatest updates.  It takes less than 30 minutes from start to finish.  Give me a fresh OS.  It's my way to do a complete reboot.  I use flash drives for storage, encrypted files offline for passwords and personal info.  But then again I'm anal.


Thanks for explaining.


----------



## Colleen (Dec 13, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *I have just one card...Discover. Because of the cash rewards and all.  I was looking over my statements and realized I was using it WAY to much. Becoming too dependent on it. I had a my recurring and auto pays on it. My internet/ Hulu/Netflix etc.  So I just finished going through all of them and switching my payment methods to my checking account only.  No Discover.
> I figure the reward points and cash are not worth it.  I considered canceling it out right but do feel I want it for emergencies.
> 
> Now that I have all the payments off, it should be easier for me to get it paid down, and keep it low.  I am only going to use it for Amazon now...and I have cut way back on Amazon purchasing (especially now that Christmas shopping is done.
> ...


We've had a Discover card for years and I use it for everything, including own monthly bills, like Netflix, Dish, utilities, etc. 

I use it for Amazon and groceries and gasoline, too, but I check it a couple times a week to see what's on there and then I pay it right then. I like getting cashback, which I normally use on the payment. We don't have a car payment but we do have a house payment but it is taken out of our checking account by the mortgage company.

I've had other credit cards but don't use any of them, except Discover. I like that they notify me as soon as there's a suspicious charge, which has happened...to the tune of over $5,000. Discover took care of it with no hassle.

Discipline is the only way to use a credit card


----------



## Jules (Dec 13, 2021)

Colleen said:


> Discipline is the only way to use a credit card


That’s the bottom line.


----------



## Devi (Dec 13, 2021)

Jules said:


> That’s the bottom line.


Agreed. It's important to note that if you're using credit cards to spend money you don't have, you're spending your future.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Credit cards are good, ONLY, if you pay off the full balance every month.  Carrying a balance, and only paying a portion of the bill quickly winds up costing more than paying by cash or check.  Any "rewards" the credit card offers are far less than the interest they charge.


Exactly.  We have a few credit cards we use, and if we can't afford to pay off the balance each month, we don't make the purchase.  I have Discover, but I favor my Capital One card for cash back.  Never paid interest on any credit cards.


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 13, 2021)

mathjak107 said:


> Keep in mind debit cards fall under different laws then credit cards do .
> 
> you can be out of luck getting your money back if the bank rules against you with debit cards .
> 
> ...


The bank hubby and I are with are ON IT - so using debit is fine for us.  However, I mainly use my debit card as credit.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 13, 2021)

Devi said:


> Agreed. It's important to note that if you're using credit cards to spend money you don't have, you're spending your future.



True.  What I really need to work on is my discipline.  To not automatically pick the credit card to pay with when I know I have money in the bank to cover my purchase.  I try to rationalize that if I cannot cover the purchase NOW...can it wait?  I know I have overspent a bit for Christmas this year.  But...This is my first "good" Christmas in a few years.  2019 was my first without my husband .  And last year was, well, last year LOL.
I have put the card in my lock box until after Christmas.  Do not want to add more to it right now, and get it paid down.  I mean, I do not have a huge balance, and will have it paid off in a couple months,  
My one BIG flaw is difficulty in managing my money well.  In the past few years I have done better...so we will see


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2021)

I may be wrong, but I think using a credit card is more secure than using a debit card (which I've never had) or using my bank account number.  I don't ever have funds removed from my bank account in any way.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 13, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> @Marie5656 - I recommend keeping the credit card account open. Just pay it down month to month, like you said. And it's always a good idea to pay at least 10 or 20 bucks over the minimum if you can. My payments are set up as Auto-Pay through my bank, so I don't have to send a check, I just mentally deduct the payment amount from my monthly balance and always I know how much is in my account.
> 
> Anyway, I'd keep the account open. Just keep making the payments but don't use the card, at least not until the minimum payments come down to double digits.


I complete agree, Murrmurr.  I have still have credit cards I haven't used in years.  Closing an account can lower one's credit score.  Of course, that really only matters if you are applying for any new credit.  I never know when I may want a new car, need a home equity loan, etc.

https://www.experian.com/blogs/ask-experian/will-closing-a-credit-card-hurt-your-credit/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> I use my credit card for everything, including supermarket shopping.  I just tap the machine and it's done - no pin - it's called 'tap and go' - so convenient.  Have no need for cash anymore as all bills are paid online, but still keep some at home for emergency.


I've never tapped.  I swipe or insert for chip reading.  I'm behind the times with all technology.


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 13, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> I complete agree, Murrmurr.  I have still have credit cards I haven't used in years.  Closing an account can lower one's credit score.  Of course, that really only matters if you are applying for any new credit.  I never know when I may want a new car, need a home equity loan, etc.
> 
> https://www.experian.com/blogs/ask-experian/will-closing-a-credit-card-hurt-your-credit/


I haven't used one of my credit cards in soo long, they closed my account...lol.  It did not lower my credit score being that I did not close out my account- I did not mind at all.  I used one of my cc about 2 weeks ago just to keep it active but I paid it out before they had a chance to send me a statement


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 14, 2021)

Pookie said:


> If you're not careful, credit cards can be a financial train wreck. I have some but I try not to use one unless it's a dire emergency, then I try to pay it off as fast as I can.
> 
> Good luck!


It's true. Some people lose all control when they get a credit card in their hands. They are the ones the sage advice of taking advantage of credit card rewards will not work for.


----------

